# Sephora by OPI Mermaid in the shade



## Aprill (Apr 13, 2009)

Inspired by the Mediterranean island of Capri, Sephora by OPI's newest collection captures the deep blues and aquamarine hues of the ocean. Each glittering shade makes the perfect accessory for a bikini and a sun-kissed glow.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty colors! Loving the blue on the far right.


----------



## fawp (Apr 13, 2009)

Those are pretty. I really like the greenish/turquoise one.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty colors!!! You guys are going to get me into nail polishes now.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww, me like, me want !!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't see the pictures but it sounds gorgeous! Only thing is, I usually only wear neutrals or pinks/oranges, I don't think I'd wear blue!


----------

